# Normais climatológicas de Bigorne



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2010 às 01:34)




----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2010 às 02:54)

Não sabia que tinhas as normais de Bigorne.

São provavelmente os dados de referência para toda a região que vai da Gralheira a Várzea da Serra (terra dos meus pais).

Pelo que conheço da região, em Várzea por ficar totalmente rodeada por serras a superar os 1000/1100m e por ter um ribeiro a passar na aldeia, há mais nevoeiro e é capaz de gear mais que em Bigorne. 
É comum em Agosto, à noite, passar em Bigorne com uns 13ºC e chegar a Várzea com 7/8ºC, devido ao rio, onde às vezes se vê geada de manhã, mesmo no verão.

Quanto a neve, a Gralheira está numa posição mais favorável. 

Ainda assim, nessa região, o lugar onde neva menos é exactamente onde passa a A24 (entre o Mezio e Bigorne). Na encosta de Várzea e da Gralheira, acumula mais neve.

Quanto à temperatura máxima, deve andar ela por ela.







Um dia, a ver se monto lá uma estação.


----------

